# Proenza Schouler Pipe bag



## Greenredapple

Any thoughts? The design reminds me of Celine and current BV. I personally like the bag a lot. The only thing I'm not happy about is the fact that the bags shown on the website have only gold hardware.


----------



## IntheOcean

Not sure how I feel about it. Reminds me of the Ralph Lauren Ricky bag, albeit more minimalistic. But I really don't like how that piping looks. There's something cartoonish about it.


----------



## Both sides Now

The small version looks good to me, but I’m more of a crossbody person.


----------



## MrGoyard

I love the design, but it somewhat reminds me a bit too much of the Celine Belt bag.


----------



## BostonChanelFan

I love the soft round lines of the flap on this bag with the flattering gold button hardware.  It’s feminine, whimsical, and fun!!  In fact, I’m going to place my order for the tote now.


----------



## Daisy22

Does anyone have the large? How huge is it? the measurements make it sound like a carryon but the pictures look like just a large tote.


----------



## BostonChanelFan

I ordered the large, and it is bigger than I thought it would be on me when I got it.  The model shown carrying the bag is pretty accurate of how large this bag is.  One major drawback is its weight.  It’s a lot heavier than I thought it would be due to the thick leather.  I love the look, but I know I won’t want to carry it with too much stuff which defeats the purpose of owning the large size.


----------



## BostonChanelFan

Here’s the picture from Nordstrom’s website.


----------

